# Anyone try Kushie Kush nutrients?



## buddaluv00 (Mar 18, 2011)

This video is talking about Kushie Kush, anyone on this forum know anything more about it? I haven't used it and I posted in another board, but I think this is the place that I should have started.

This is super advanced stuff, from what I can tell...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjjzioRZbAc


----------



## HeavilyMedicated (Mar 18, 2011)

buddaluv00 said:


> This is super advanced stuff, from what I can tell...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjjzioRZbAc


Nope its super marketed stuff man. Dont waste your money on anything made by that company, its all about the advertising with them not the quality. You could get a product better or just as good for less then half the cash usually from another brand.

LOL wow that is such a bullshit video, and that stuff is literally at every hydro store I've ever been to... its also online.


----------



## Green Giant84 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah they sure know how to make it seem like they r the shit when it come to nutes. Don't get me wrong now they do have good stuff but there prices r a bit to much and plus a nute for just 1 strain. Just another AN ploy 2 get your $$. Earth juice is the best for your bucks.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, and Yes. When you look at how much $$$ they spend in marketing, it's hard to imagine that there's much left over for what goes in the bottle. General Hydroponics has been around forever, makes very good complete nutes, is simple to use, and reasonably priced. I used it for 15 years before switching to Cutting Edge, another great and simple 3 part complete nute. Yes, Earthjuice is great. So is Botanicare. Bottom line is the plants need 13 elements. Give them those mixed right and your nute problems are over. Then you can concentrate on the real challenges: Atmosphere and canopy shape.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow.html


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 19, 2011)

buddaluv00 said:


> I haven't used it and I posted in another board, but I think this is the place that I should have started.


Uh ohhh... You be wrong there dude. There is a very vocal community of people here who would have you believe that they have tried everything around and that if it comes in a bottle with a label then it must obviously be just some snake oil they sell you to make money on a bottle that's 90% water.

I don't know what Kushie Kush is, I'd question what makes it specific for kush prior to seeing the video, but don't believe everything you see or read.

That goes for anywhere. This forum will say NO!!! The marketing says YES!!! 

I say... If you happen to have a spare $20 just burning a hole in your pocket then go ahead and give it a shot. If it doesn't work... bfd. I've wasted more money on less noble ventures before. If it does work. Then fantastic.

Only one way to find out for sure.


----------



## Jack Larson (Mar 20, 2011)

use it , tell us if it works!


----------



## HeavilyMedicated (Mar 20, 2011)

its more like 90 dollars..... and its 5ml a gallon if i recall correctly. i know it was something unconservative like that.

Yes some of their products are effective. I can personally vouch for voodo juice after seeing all my friends plants its amazing, I'm going to switch from rhizotonic once i run out.
There nutrients also do have the best chelation out of most nutes, though h&g might be better or as good.


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 20, 2011)

HeavilyMedicated said:


> its more like 90 dollars...


 http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Nutrients-Kushie-Kush-1L/dp/tech-data/B003OZBRQO

It's more like $34.

I'm not sold on either side of the coin when it comes to Advanced Nutrients because with them it seems to be nothing but extremes.
Some people have never used them, and would never, and they very well claim that the stuff is nothing but hype and over priced shenanigans.
Other people claim to have used them, but used nothing else, and they claim the stuff is amazing and there is nothing better available.

Yes, the system is fairly expensive. If you are running everything, from Voodoo Juice to Bud Factor X, it's like $100 per plant in nutrients. 10 plants, $1000. There's always some residuals as not everything will be used in the same ratio but I just don't see how you can justify $100 per plant in nutrients when other systems do it for one tenth the cost. When you consider the complexity that goes in to mixing upwards of ten different items in your reservoir... And trying to keep the ec reasonable... I very well believe they cannot be the best on the market. Sure, they might grow bud, but they all grow bud. The yield difference for the price would need to be so great that we'd all know about it already.

I encourage experimentation, and if you're not tripping on money then fuck it. Personally though, I don't think I'll be running the complete AN system any time soon.

That isn't to say I don't already own Sensi A+B, Nirvana, Big Bud, and Bud Candy... But the whole line is something I'm not quite prepared to invest in. I am interested in this Kushie Kush. I have seen nothing from actual users about the results.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 20, 2011)

I just have a hard time believing that an additive, or nute, or whatever, can be designed to work effectively on a specific strain. I mean, c'mon, man.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay for the Peolpe who havent used Advanced Nutrients and dont know what there talkin about Kushie Kush does work dont bealive check my current grow i only used bud candy and kushie kush for my Deadhead Og and it blew the bloombastic and alot of other stuff out the water it made my buds huge and Super frosty there hard as hell dident get soft the second day of drying. but yes Kushie Kush does work makes your kushes smell better frost better and swell better! but hope this help anyone lookin into this product!!


----------



## sixstring2112 (Mar 22, 2011)

i use it and it is not just for kushi dont know why so many guys on here are against a/n but i dont care.i use a little of everything,some ionic,some a/n ,and some botanicare. all in light doses and from personal experience the kushy kush works well on all my strains.its.not that pricey any more but it used to be around 60.00 a quart,now its around 30.00 at my hydro store.a little goes a long way as with most good nute lines.the second pic is a sativa dom plant that just loves the stuff. the other 3 pics are some masterkush and i have noticed an increase in size and smell on both strains. if you want something similar without the sky high (K) ratio try the a/n carbo load.gl


----------

